# Florida ,disney



## crackofdoom (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone been with their family ?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 12, 2007)

We have been twice, in 2000 and 2003.
The first time we stayed at the Sheraton Four Points in Kissimmee and the second time at a Sheraton in Lake Buena Vista. Both hotels were really nice.

It's probably best now to buy your theme park tickets when you get there instead of doing it before you go as the pound gets you about 2 dollars.

Same with car hire, book it when you arrive.

The best parks are Epcot and Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach waterparks.

Make sure you see the night time fireworks at Epcot, they are brilliant. 

Universal Studios has the Spiderman ride which is really good. Our son nearly shat himself when we went on the the Jaws lake and the shark came out of the water. Look out for the Shamu show at Seaworld and go on Kraken, the big green rollercoaster in the same park.

The Kennedy Space Centre is a great day out, really interesting, and there's the Astronaut museum just down the road from there.

Magic Kingdom do a daily parade which is nice. The paddle boat ride is a really good way to end the day as it's very busy earlier on. 

Animal Kingdom has a good safari tour around the park and some good rides as well.

MGM is good fun, especially the backstage tour, where you sit on something and get water poured over you and see lots of stunts and things.



Out of all the parks my favourite is Epcot and the World Showcase, I could spend  a week in that place.

For a bit of evening fun find some of the crazy golf centres, they are excellent.
The one we used in Kissimmee has a big volcano that erupted when you reached the end.

Wet and Wild was my son's favourite, a real hardcore water park with good slides and other things.

You will love it, but remember that smoking in the street is frowned upon in most places, and they don't like drunken people either. It's a very family orientated place and most people are so knackered that they tend to go to bed early so they can make an early start in the parks before they get too busy.


----------



## crackofdoom (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks a lot,i wil remember to behave myself regarding smoking while getting drunk (lol)


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 15, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> You will love it, but remember that smoking in the street is frowned upon in most places, and they don't like drunken people either.



Not entirely true.  There's a whole section for adults called "Pleasure Island," it's got loads of bars and clubs, live music, restaurants etc.  I went to a conference there once, had a great time, not a kid in sight.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 15, 2007)

Have been to Disney and didn't like it, thought it was dull and boring and didn't stay too long. Having said that I don't have kids so it was an 'out of curiosity' visit. To be honest there are so many, and better, things to do in Florida that I am surprised that so many people only go to Disney.

You could take a car and visit St Pete's, Clearwater, Daytona, St Augustine, Go to Lake Okeechobee, drive to north central and go to Mount Dora, there is a large forest in that area the name of which I can't remember, then there is Kennedy Space Center and Merrit Island, Cocoa Beach etc.

I love Florida, and have wanted to live there for years. I used to go two or three times a year, but just didn't like the Disney thing at all.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 6, 2007)

oh and if you get a chance go to the house of blues.

I really enjoyed my time in florida.

make sure the aircon in your room works properlythough as it can get very hot and sticky


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 6, 2007)

crackofdoom said:
			
		

> Anyone been with their family ?


disney is great for kids but not so great for adults but go during the winter time.


----------

